# The Manslater! FINALLY!



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally a way to break down the biggest barrier between men and women... communication! 

[yt]ezVib_giTFo&[/yt]

Definitely on my wish list for Christmas this year!! :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2010)

This should be required by law for every male over 14.
Really.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 16, 2010)

For a group of people who so value communication and claim to be good at it, women seem to have a problem with just direct conversation. It's only after many years of marriage that I seem to be getting any good at interpreting womenglish.

For example, the statement 'who in his right mind would train between Christmas and New years eve. That is totally unnecessary' really means 'I don't want you to go and train during that week, I want us to spend time together with the family'

Now, I don't mind doing that, but would it be so hard just to say that, instead of saying things from which I have to infer what she meant, taking into account the things she didn't say?


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree.  I tell my wife that all the time, "I'm not a mind reader and I don't take subtle hints well, just please tell me what you need/want".

Also, top of my list...If I say something that can be taken two different ways and one of them is harmful, then it was meant the other way.

I have a list somewhere with other "man rules" on it that someone sent me, I'll have to see if I can still find it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 16, 2010)

Me:  "So do you need the car tomorrow afternoon, because i've got XYZ going on and I could use it, but if you need it I'll figure something out..."

She:  "Well you'll have it all morning, do you need to have it in the afternoon too?"

Me:  "Well I've got that thing going on, but tell me if you think you'll need the car"

She:  "Oh, go ahead and use it, it doesn't matter"

Me:  "OK"

She: "I want you to not not jump at the first opportunity to take the car in the afernoon!"

Me:  "OH MY GOD, JUST TELL ME IF YOU NEED THE CAR, YOU CAN HAVE IT!!"


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 16, 2010)

My wife loved this commercial.


----------



## Flea (Dec 16, 2010)

You think you need to buy one.  That's _fine._  Really.  No, go ahead.  _Really._     :flushed:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2010)

ROFLKLITA!  Oh if only such a device existed!  I'm still chuckling now, minutes after watching the video ... that's how true it is .


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't get it... none of them got to do what they wanted to do, but they're giving the thumbs-up like they won.   

It's like global thermonuclear war:  the only way to win is not to play.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I don't get it... none of them got to do what they wanted to do, but they're giving the thumbs-up like they won.
> 
> It's like global thermonuclear war:  the only way to win is not to play.



You're not married are you huh? 

Dude, the key is to make woman happy, happy woman = happy man makes happy relationship = woman not minding so much when man must do what man wants to do. 

Get it? 


hint... sacrifice once in a while


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> You're not married are you huh?
> 
> Dude, the key is to make woman happy, happy woman = happy man makes happy relationship = woman not minding so much when man must do what man wants to do.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, actually I am.  Are you?  Tested that theory IRL, have you?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 17, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Yeah, actually I am.  Are you?  Tested that theory IRL, have you?



Can't speak for him, but his theory is sound. Admittedly, my sample size is rather small, since I am married to the only woman I've had a relationship with. But generally, it really pays to mind the little things, because happy woman --> happy man.

For example, giving flowers is not about the flowers. Yeah they're nice, but do not have tangible value. However, the flowers show that somewhere during the day, you thought about your woman and cared enough about making her happy to make a trip to the flowershop and buy her flowers. That is what the flowers represent and why women (or at least mine) like getting them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Yeah, actually I am.  Are you?  Tested that theory IRL, have you?


Not really... but it worked on Leave it to Beaver, Bewitched, Brady Bunch, Father Knows Best, and... an... and uh... oh... Have Gun Will Travel. :uhyeah:


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Can't speak for him, but his theory is sound. Admittedly, my sample size is rather small, since I am married to the only woman I've had a relationship with. But generally, it really pays to mind the little things, because happy woman --> happy man.
> 
> For example, giving flowers is not about the flowers. Yeah they're nice, but do not have tangible value. However, the flowers show that somewhere during the day, you thought about your woman and cared enough about making her happy to make a trip to the flowershop and buy her flowers. That is what the flowers represent and why women (or at least mine) like getting them.


 
My sample size is likewise small, but the results were quite different. I found that happy woman --> happy woman. And that was good enough for her.


----------

